# 1948 Case Model S



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Greetings & Salutations!

Back in December 2018, I took possession of a 5 acre tract near Elphinstone, Manitoba. Not much to see, as the house on the property has been sadly neglected for at least 10 years, and a number of 2-legged vermin have pillaged the place for pretty much anything of any value. So, I decided the 1st order of business is to build a right proper workshop and put anything of value under lock & key, to keep the 2-legged vermin OUT. So here is where the purchase of my 1948 Case Model S begins.

I found the tractor for sale on Kijiji for the paltry sum of $500.00 CAD and it is actually complete. The tractor does not run, and I have most recently discovered the reason(s) why. The engine is seized, with water in the cylinders. The #3 liner is cracked, but thankfully the engine block is NOT cracked... which tells me the previous owner had the proper sense to drain the cooling system at some point. When I purchased the tractor, he did say that he did a top end rebuild when he replaced the head gasket. There are so many "little things wrong" in addition to the stuck engine, but I decided it would still be cheaper to do an inframe rebuild, than try to find another tractor for this price.

I have so far invested about 20 hours of labour and a new Cylinder Liner kit (from Saeli Implement located in Geneva, NY.) for $1120.00 CAD. I have so far been able to get the tear down to about 60% complete with #2 & #3 liners removed from the block. I've also inspected & cleaned ALOT of Rust & Scale from pretty much every piece since removing the engine cowling and fuel tank. Removing #2 & #3 pistons from the liners wasn't easy (and it wasn't pretty), but I got it done. The resting position of the crankshaft is making it "difficult" to remove the rod caps from #1 & #4... but I am confident that some HEAT from a rosebud torch will make things easier now that #2 & #3 bore holes are open. Once I can rotate the crankshaft 180 degrees I should be able to just POP the remaining two cylinder liners out, then finish prepping the block for re-assembly. White Vinegar & Borax make an excellent (albeit slow working) Rust Remover.

Wish me luck and of course I have some pictures!


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Ok... it is time for stupid questions, because (sadly) Google is just NOT producing the results I am looking for. It would seem that SOMEONE has been inside this engine before me and NOT assembled things correctly... Hence my need to search for some answers.

1) Cylinder Numbering... from front to rear, 1-4 OR conversely?
2) Offset-cut Connecting rods... Proper orientation?

And please, before anyone mentions or suggests buying an original or reproduction service manual... I am a strong believer that information should be FREE. I do not subscribe to perpetuating the Online e-commerce establishment, that got all of their information for FREE in the first place.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Welcome to the forum.
1) cylinders are usually always numbered from the from (Rad) to the Back.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

@pogobill - Thanks... it never hurts to ask, than to take something simple for granted without a confirmation.

Abe


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

UPDATE!

Well... one thing has led to another, and another... and still more thing WRONG with this engine, that I've decided to just scrap the engine (for now) and move along. I found a good used replacement engine from a 1943 SC for $250.00 CAD from a (local) Farmer, and I pulled it myself.

While in the process of doing a re-sleeve and reconditioning, using the new parts I got from Saeli Implements, along with a mix & match of usable parts from the old engine... well, opportunity knocked loudly on my door and I purchased a 1950 Case S that was listed on Kijiji. 

I installed the Radiator from the '48, did some light servicing, checked the valve clearances, verified the engine has compression, base setting on the Carburetor and checked for spark. NO SPARK, well it wasn't at the correct time. I removed the Magneto Assembly and did a bench test of the Magneto. The only fault I found was the Magneto drive lock spring was incorrectly wound. A quick rewind, re-assemble, then installed back onto the engine, with new Champion J8C spark plugs...

The 1950 started right up on the 1st rotation with the hand crank... I call this a WIN with only my time invested, cost of new 15W40 oil and the J8C plugs. To finish things off, I installed an extension and rain cap on the exhaust.

What next?... I'm glad you asked. The '48 will be getting the replacement engine I purchased. The '50 will need to have the electrical system rewired and find a pair of lamp buckets. More to follow... and yes, I have pictures! Enjoy.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Good things are happening! There is finally a bit of a slow time in the workshop that allows me some time to R&R the engine (what's left of it anyway) in the '48. The donor engine is rebuilt with new sleeves, pistons & rings. The cylinder head required a little bit of refurbishment, but after it was all assembled, the engine now has good compression. (CHECK).

The removal was straight forward, with most of the engine already torn down. Only 3 hours of labour to remove it, and stage the replacement engine so it can be prepped to go in.

Enjoy the pictures!
Ready...








Set...








Go...








Gone...








Staged...








More to follow...


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, today was a bit of a bust, with the rain pouring down around 11:00am today... But I did manage to get the flywheel mounted to the back end and the clutch into the transmission. Then it was a quick lift with the shop crane to install the engine onto the bell housing. The rain finally tapered off around 2:00pm, so I was able to get all the remaining bolts in. I also did a quick inspection of the generator and magneto... they are going to need some attention before they are serviceable once again. No pictures today, but rest assured there will be some tomorrow!

If all goes well, the Case should be ready for a first crank.
Abe


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That is a solid looking old girl Aberdare and looks to be in good condition, will be great to see this old girl running again.

Can I bother you with a question, can you identify the old red sedan behind the tractor for me please, year and brand name, I am thinking Buick because of the 5 letters across the grill, I have been around for awhile, but can't remember seeing a model like that, thanks in advance.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

FredM said:


> That is a solid looking old girl Aberdare and looks to be in good condition, will be great to see this old girl running again.
> 
> Can I bother you with a question, can you identify the old red sedan behind the tractor for me please, year and brand name, I am thinking Buick because of the 5 letters across the grill, I have been around for awhile, but can't remember seeing a model like that, thanks in advance.


Fred:
It is a 1962 Volvo PV544 sedan... It is Future Project Owned by my Boss. Who knows if it will ever be restored, because it is going to need more labour than is economical and the entire floor pan resembles a screen door... but it is complete.


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

Thank you Abedare, I don't want to take over your post, but this will give me something to research.

Cheers


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

A mate at high school had one of these. I think they were actually modeled after a '40's Ford. Anyways, this fellow had his all fixed up with some wider tires on it. It was a cool car to us teenagers at the time!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That is what caught my eye, it looked something like the style of the Ford Mercury but the front threw me.

I did a search and found an immaculate model with the original Swedish registration and the asking price is 21k euros, there are still a number around and in good condition.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, today was a good day, and a bad day all rolled up into one... I managed to get the tractor assembled right down to getting the front cowl and top cover back on, only to fill up the radiator with new coolant and find the water pump is leaking. Damnit... have to take the front cowl off and remove the radiator, in order to replace the water pump... if I can get one at a reasonable price. I also need a radiator cap. The magneto needs a cap & rotor... and unfortunately, nobody seems to have one available. I could buy a reconditioned magneto, but what's the point? There is nothing wrong with the magneto I have, excepting of course it needs a cap & rotor. Time to do some digging with parts suppliers and see if the Parts God's will smile upon me with favour.

What else got done? I am glad you asked... you are so inquisitive, lol. I installed the Battery tray and the fuel tank rest. I cleaned out the fuel tank (it was full of debris) and serviced the fuel sediment bowl as well. Finished that all off with connecting the fuel line to the sediment bowl, then filling it with 20L of Gasoline with a lead substitute and 4L of isopropanol as a fuel system conditioner (and NO - the fuel tap is not turned on yet). I got the air cleaner canister serviced, cleaned (the oil in the bath must have been at least 20 years old - Yuck!), then got it properly mounted along with a new air hose to the carburetor. I connected the choke rod & adjusted the choke, and mounted the air inlet snorkel, along with a new Muffler (with rain cap too!). 

There we have it... essentially 85% completed and now forced to wait for parts... Understandable considering it is a 70 year old tractor and was sadly neglected for a number of years.

Enjoy the pictures! Hopefully the next post will be soon, along with this one's younger brother along side... and the pair of them RUNNING! (maybe a video?)... we'll see...


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

WOW!!, such a solid looking model and great to see another back together.


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Boy those pictures brings back memories.... Old farmer down the road had one of those when I was a kid. He would hire me and the older boys around to bale about 100 acres of hay every year. At 10, I was to little to handle the bales, so he always put me on the tractor while the older guys gathered the bales and he supervised the stacking on the wagon.

I thought I was a big time "equipment operator". The next time I even felt close to that way, I was in my 30's and operating a 992D Cat loader with a 14yd 
bucket in a Colorado rock quarry.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Bob Driver said:


> Boy those pictures brings back memories.... Old farmer down the road had one of those when I was a kid. He would hire me and the older boys around to bale about 100 acres of hay every year. At 10, I was to little to handle the bales, so he always put me on the tractor while the older guys gathered the bales and he supervised the stacking on the wagon.
> 
> I thought I was a big time "equipment operator". The next time I even felt close to that way, I was in my 30's and operating a 992D Cat loader with a 14yd
> bucket in a Colorado rock quarry.


I did the same thing Bob, but I was on the inside of the mountain! Way smaller gear!!


----------



## Bob Driver (Nov 1, 2017)

Amax had the Climax Moly mine going at the same time. I knew a lot of guys around town that worked at the mine. Our's was an open pit/crushing operation working the gold tailing piles along the Blue River outside of Breckenridge, CO. Fed a crusher, or loaded R150 Euclids 12 hours a day..... I get a chuckle every time I watch "Gold Rush" on TV just thinking of the amount of gold we sent out the gate that was in $4.50 a ton road base


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

It seems that the tractor rebuild has come to a screaming stop as it is now waiting parts. I have reached out to several parts sources for serviceable spares. Sadly, it looks like the tractor rebuild is going to be delayed, with not only needing a water pump, but also a serviceable magneto. But while waiting for parts, I did repack the front wheel bearings and got started on replacing all the old wiring.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Can you get the old magneto rebuilt?


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

pogobill said:


> Can you get the old magneto rebuilt?


Sadly, it would appear that no one has any available parts to rebuild this antique, however... there are rebuilt magnetos for sale. All it really needs is a rotor and distributor cap.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, I have many thanks to Rudy Adrien from Steinbach, MB... he has the parts I need to get the magneto working again, he also has the spare parts for an American Bosch MJC4C Magneto... so I will have two magneto's available for use. The '48 Case will be fitted with the 4JMA, and I will hold the MJC4C in reserve in case one goes bad. 

On the water pump issue, I found a serviceable spare from a local farmer (I bought the whole tractor with a pile of spare parts from a 2nd tractor), and installed it. I also got lucky with a local Parts supplier that sent out one of the cores (that were leaking), and I now have a rebuilt one as well. Hopefully later this week, I will be able to fire the tractor up this week end.

Here's to hoping nothing else goes wrong, LOL.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Well now...

I've received the parts I needed. Got the engine timed with the magneto installed. The water pump is installed with no leaks, so that is good too. I just need to finish rebuilding the carburetor (I lucked out and found a rebuild kit from a local supplier - Thank You Piston Ring Service!) and refit the fuel separator bowl assembly back onto the fuel tank.

I should be ready for a first start soon.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

**UPDATE**
Well, First start was a success (of sorts). Magneto problems and Carburetor problems. I managed to get the tractor running... not well, but it runs. I ended up removing the Carburetor (again) and using spare parts from a 2nd carburetor I had on hand to refurbish the main jets, as the carburetor did not respond on wide-open-throttle... Now fixed. With the refurbished carburetor re-installed, it now responds to throttle/governor... but still not properly. I re-furbished the magneto, but I think it is going to need some attention from someone with more experience and skill than I can offer. I will be sending it to Rudy Adrien in Steinbach, MB. for his particular skill set to determine what needs to be done to make it work as it should.

More to follow.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Well, it would seem that my barn is getting full. In addition to the '48 Model S (with the rebuilt engine) I now have a 2nd '48 Model S as well as the 1950 Model S... and about 80% of what is left of a 1949 Model SC... Check them out.

Still a few more things to do on the '48, and the 2nd '48 will be needing alot of attention. The '50 is fully operational and ready for work. It is going to be fitted with a front end loader from a 1950 Case Industrial.









1948 -1








1948 -2








1950


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

And Finally!... Today was very much a success. The '48 got a valve adjustment, well because it really needed one as the valves were WAY too tight. The Carburetor got some final touches to the rebuild and BASE Settings, It no longer leaks fuel, so that is an added bonus. I had to make a gasket to seal the fuel separator bowl from leaking... CHECK! And Finally, I installed a spare Magneto I had on hand. It is an American Bosch MJ4C4 which was reconditioned and re-assembled with new Points and Condensor. I also filled the oil bath bowl to the proper level and installed a Battery.

1st Start (well technically 2nd start) - PERFECT!
The Tractor idled up steady and only needed final adjustment on the High-Speed Jet, and the throttle stop, so at Throttle OFF the engine Stops... Just like it is supposed to!















































Next up, will be to re-wire the tractor with NEW wire, and get the lights working. If The Parts Goddess wishes to look down upon me with favour, maybe I will be able to find an set of NOS gauges... but I guess I'll have to wait and see.

Enjoy!


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Well... I should have my truck back from the glass shop today... been waiting for over a month for a new windshield, after my truck was vandalized. This week-end I will be picking up a front-end loader from a 1950 Case Industrial and retrofit it to the '50. It will be a snow mover for this winter.

Wish me luck!


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Well... today was an oily mess. I changed the trans/diff oil in the '48. Yuck! it was more like black sludge as it oozed out of the drain plug. I refilled it with SAE 80W90 gear oil and had to dispose of almost 8 gallons of old oil... fun, fun, fun... NOT!


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

Well... this week-end was busy. I picked up a loader off of a '50 case Industrial (it could also be a Model 30 Power Loader). I guess I will be having some fun finding out if it will fit on one of the tractors. Hopefully it does. If not, I will have to consider another option.


----------



## Aberdare (Mar 19, 2020)

**Update on the Loader**
There is absolutely no way the Loader is going to fit on either of the 3 Model-S I have. The wheel stance is just too narrow without moving the rear wheels outboard from where they are. Also the belt drive drum is in the way... and the front end will not accept the forward mounting bracket.

Going to go another route with an ATV plow blade and fabricate some brackets along with a lift arm of some sort to mount the blade and be able to control it. I'm going old school on this one, without any hydraulics.

More to follow...


----------

